# Vision Bill / NEXT ID technologies GmbH



## ThomasS. (11 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
habe folgendes Problem: Am 1. Dezember hat mein 11jähriger Sohn, inspiriert durch TV-Werbung, eine Tel-Nr. mit Vorwahl 040 angerufen.
Am 2. Dezember kam eine Rechnung in Höhe von 59,40 € von Vision Bill mit der Begründung, er hätte ein Telefon-Chat bis 31.12. abonniert. Ich habe die Rechnung bezahlt in der Hoffnung, dieses Thema sei erledigt.
Nun habe ich die Telekom-Rechnung vom Dezember erhalten, bei der u.a. der Betrag eines anderen Anbieters (NEXT ID technologies GmbH) in Höhe von 24,96 zzgl. MwSt zum selben Thema abgebucht werden soll. Ich habe diesen Betrag vorläufig sperren lassen und gehe davon aus, dass nun eine separate Rechnung von NEXT ID kommen wird.
Nun meine Frage: Habe ich durch die Bezahlung an Vision Bill die Forderung "legalisiert" und muß nun auch die Rechnung von NEXT ID bezahlen?
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill / NEXT ID technologies GmbH*

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-vision-communication-gmbh.html

NEXT ID technologies GmbH hat imho  nichts  mit vision bill zu tun


----------



## Teleton (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill / NEXT ID technologies GmbH*

Genau, das sind zwei Wettbewerber mit anderen Geschäftsmodellen. Je nachdem wo Dein Sohn die Nummern erhalten hat haben die beiden Firmen in der selben Werbepause geworben. 
Schade dass Du Vision Bill bezahlt und Next ID nicht bezahlt hast, anders herum wäre besser gewesen.
Während nämlich VB noch nie geklagt hat ist NEXT ID recht klagefreudig, insbesondere wenn es um die Rufnummerngasse 0900 geht.
Was taucht denn auf der Rechnung auf ? 0900 ? 118xy? Voice Abo?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill / NEXT ID technologies GmbH*

Auf der Telekom-Rechnung steht bei Beträge anderer Anbieter:
Ditve Ltd.
Artikel/Leistungsnummer: 58431

Übrigens, in der Zwischenzeit hat Junior zugegeben, mehrere Nummern angerufen zu haben, so steht die Vision Bill Rechnung nicht mehr im Zusammenhang mit der Rechnung von NEXT ID. Soll ich jetzt aufgrund der Klagefreudigkeit von NEXT ID lieber bezahlen?


----------



## Teleton (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill / NEXT ID technologies GmbH*

Was für eine Rufnummerngasse?

Hier ist der Laden schon mal aufgetaucht mit 118-Nummern
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...auskunftsgespraech-mit-weitervermittlung.html



> Soll ich jetzt aufgrund der Klagefreudigkeit von NEXT ID lieber bezahlen?


Eine Empfehlung -aus welchem Grund auch immer- Geld an Next ID zu zahlen wird meine Lippen nie verlassen.

Aber, der Schaden ist (noch) gering, ein Klageverfahren verursacht für den Unterliegenden 250-300 Euro Kosten (falls keine Rechtschutz besteht). Man muss die Zeit für Anwaltsbesuche  und nen halben Vormittag bei Gericht rechnen.
Die Minderjährigkeit hilft dem Anschlussinhaber meist nicht weiter jedenfalls wenn es um 0900-Nummern geht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill / NEXT ID technologies GmbH*

https://secure.rechnungsinfo.de/inhaber/index.html



> Der Anbieter des Dienstes der Artikel-/Leistungsnummer 58431 lautet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich ahne, wer da dahinter steckt...
(Düsseldorfer Firma)


----------



## ThomasS. (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill / NEXT ID technologies GmbH*

Hallo zusammen,
folgender neuer Sachverhalt:
Habe im Januar den Telekom-Abbuchungsbetrag für NEXT ID sperren lassen, heute kam die Mahnung zzgl. 5 Euro Mahngebühren, total 34,70 Euro.
Zeitgleich kam heute von der Telekom meine Februar-Rechnung, auf der wieder bei der Rubrik Beträge anderer Anbieter 24,96 Euro zzgl. Mwst von NEXT ID auftaucht.
Ist das jetzt von NEXT ID doppelt gemoppelt oder hat mein Sohnemann gar ein Abo gebucht? Wenn Abo, wie kann ich dieses Abo stornieren??
Was tun, sprach Zeus??
Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Hippo (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill / NEXT ID technologies GmbH*



ThomasS. schrieb:


> ...Was tun, sprach Zeus??...



Das gleiche wie beim letzten mal ...


----------



## Teleton (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill / NEXT ID technologies GmbH*

Schau mal in den §45i TKG und denke an die Frist.

Ohne Einzelverbindungsnachweis kommen wir nicht weiter.
Voice-Abos kosten in der Regel 10,- pro 10 Tage. Passt das vom Abrechnungszeitraum?


----------



## anne9 (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill / NEXT ID technologies GmbH*

Ist das jetzt von NEXT ID doppelt gemoppelt oder hat mein Sohnemann gar ein Abo gebucht? Wenn Abo, wie kann ich dieses Abo stornieren??
Was tun, sprach Zeus??
Danke für eure Hilfe!![/QUOTE]

Mein Sohn hat ebenfalls mit 0180-Nummern sogenannte "Voice-Abos" bei dem irischen Anbieter Translease Intern. Limited abgeschlossen, der ebenfalls von Next ID abgerechnet wird. Sie kosten 9,90 pro 10 Tage und verlängern sich automatisch, bis man über die gleiche Nummer der Einwahl mit Tasteneingabe kündigt. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis hast und daher die ursprüngliche 0180 Einwahl-nummer nicht kennst.

Mir hat Next ID heute geschrieben, dass ich die Abos unter der Telefonnummer 01805 - 48 1999 unabhängig von der "Bestellnummer"
kündigen kann. 

Probier es vielleicht einfach aus, ob diese Nummer auch für deinen Anbieter gilt. Wenn nicht muss es für "deinen" Anbieter auch eine entsprechende "Kündigungsnummer" geben, die du vielleicht telefonisch von Next ID erhalten kannst.

Viele Grüße 

Anne9


----------



## jennymaus23 (27 Oktober 2011)

hallo
mein mann hat vor 3 tagen eine sms von next id bekommen da soll er 30 eruo bezahlen
jetzt frage ich mich nur wo für er das bezahlen wenn er kein abbo gebucht hat oder so was in der art was sollen wir jetzt machen


----------



## Teleton (27 Oktober 2011)

Wie ist der genaue Wortlaut der SMS?

Zahlreiche Leute denen ein Abo berechnet wird haben keinen Abovertrag geschlossen. Meist gibt es aber schon ein Ereignis welches der Berechnung vorausgeht.


----------



## leguan248 (16 November 2011)

ruft diese nummer an 01805/481999 und drückt die 4 zum kündigen der abos

hab ich auch grad gemcht und mein abo ist nun weg ihr müst aber von der nummer anrufen  wo ihr das abo bestellt habt (handy festnetz) 


ich hoffe ich konnte helfen 

eins noh der servie kostet nur 14 cent die minute 

ich hatte auch ne rechnung von über 33 euro


----------

